# Chiptune?



## Purple_Q (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone here familiar with chiptune?
It is a genre of electronic music that can be preformed in any style the electronic music world has, but is done using the sound chips of vintage video game consoles or computer systems.

In my case, my beloved console is the Atari 2600, and i'm making music using it.
http://www.BitPusher2600.net

My stuff is all creative commons released, i'm not trying to "promote", just thought some fellow geeks might like it, maybe not.

Some elements of my page are a bit skewed, i'm working on that. Nonetheless, google for "chiptune" or just swing by and give me a listen. Recorded and mixed in FreeBSD 
Final mp3s were encoded in iTunes though, so I could put them on my iPod lol.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still slightly partial to the C-64's SID chip :e


----------



## Purple_Q (Jan 14, 2010)

Now there's a man with taste.
The SID likely my 2nd favorite chip, followed closely by the 2A03.
Good stuff.
  --Q


----------



## respite (Jan 15, 2010)

I remember playing with a sidstation 10 years ago. I thought it was pretty cool.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektron_SidStation


----------

